# Kurztipp - Dragon Age: Origins-Cheats - So ermogeln Sie sich Unsterblichkeit, neue Talente und mehr



## Administrator (2. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,700639


----------



## EarthGrom (2. Dezember 2009)

bei mario64 würd ich nichtmal cheats benutzen.. wer sowas braucht hatt das schon längst im netz gefunden


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (2. Dezember 2009)

mario 64 =/ dragon age ?!


----------



## EarthGrom (2. Dezember 2009)

soll heissen nicht mal bei jumpnruns die ich mag cheate ich gern. hab jetzt bei dragon age origins endlich mein dualist und muss sagen spätestens bei der stadt denerim fängt der spass erst richtig an bei dem spiel. vielleicht mal auf einfach gestellt um etwas flüssiger zu spielen aber cheats probier ich da nicht aus.


----------



## Rookster (2. Dezember 2009)

... zwingt dich ja auch keiner, oder?
Spätestens beim fünfzehnten Durchlauf sind Cheats doch recht nützlich.


----------



## SethWinterstein (2. Dezember 2009)

Cheats hab ich einmal angewendet um mir meine -10 von Morrigan zurück zuholen. Man hat noch sehr am Anfang nichts mit ihr zureden, logisch das man einfach etwas ausprobiert in der Hoffnung man würde mit ihr reden können und dann kommt sowas extremes. Ich fand das ziemlich unfair.

Und an einer Stelle habe ich mich durch eine Wand teleportiert. Ist halt blöd wenn man viele getötet hat, man aber in den Raum nicht zurückkommt wegen einer blöden Sequenz und man damit nicht an die ganzen Gegenstände kommt. 

Ansonsten sind Cheats für mich in jedem Fall immer etwas das es geben muss, auch wenn sie von mir selten eingesetzt werden. Aber nach dem Durchspielen macht es doch immer wieder spaß damit etwas zu experimentieren und manchmal sind ja sogar lustige Sachen dabei.


----------



## Nilssont27 (2. Dezember 2009)

"runscript zz_addparty
Die Begrenzung der Party-Member-Anzahl wird aufgehoben" 
Heißt das, dass ich mehr als Drei Kumpanen dabei haben kann? oder was ist mit Party gemeint?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*



Nilssont27 schrieb:


> "runscript zz_addparty
> Die Begrenzung der Party-Member-Anzahl wird aufgehoben"
> Heißt das, dass ich mehr als Drei Kumpanen dabei haben kann? oder was ist mit Party gemeint?


   Genau, Party = Reisegruppe.


----------



## EarthGrom (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*

ganze nacht durchgezockt, einzelne missionen sind sehr geil gemacht, der circel mit dem turm im see ist sehr geil. und moorgan wahr einverstanden mit einem kuss!  hab ihr ein geschenk gemacht, irgendwas von ihrer mutter. und das mit 10  geiles spiel, hoffentlich kommt bald massig content, sehe schon das ende bald kommen


----------



## Gabriel-0815 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*

@PCG:

*runscript zz_addapproval Y #* 

 1 = Alistair
 3 = Morrigan
 4 = Wynne
 5 = Shale
 6 = Sten
 7 = Zevran
 8 = Oghren
 9 = Leliana

 runscript zz_addparty Dog "(bringt den Hund in die komplette Party, sonst den Namen der Charaktere eingeben wie Alistair, Morrigan usw.) 

 ACHTUNG: ich empfehle nur 3 Charaktere zu nehmen und nur den Hund per runscript zz_addparty zu nehmen, da es sonst zu Problemen mit der Cinematics kommt die teilweise nur per ESC unterbrochen werden können)

 runscript zz_addtalent "nummer" z:b. runscript zz_addtalent 4029 gibt euch die Waldläufer Fähigkeit.
 4012 = Arkaner Krieger
 4013 = Champion
 4014 = Assassine
 4015 = Barde
 4016 = Berserker
 4017 = Blutmagier
 4018 = Formwandler
 4019 = Plünderer
 4020 = Schurke
 4021 = Templer
 4022 = Krieger
 4023 = Magier
 4025 = Geistheiler
 4029 = Waldläufer
 4030 = Duellist


----------



## AlexB87 (3. Dezember 2009)

Abend,
 hätte ma ne Frage.
 Bin jetz schon beim 2.ma durchzocke, echt geil das Game, zock auf schwer und komm an einer Stelle net weiter und da würd ich ma n bisschen mogeln, geht aber irgendwie nicht.
 Hab das mit der Verknüpfung gemacht und war auch bei den keybindings drin, hab t statt x genommen geht aber wie gesagt nicht.
 Kann mir wer n Tipp geben.
 Schonma Danke...
                                       :-o


----------



## tonidoc (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo
wen ich auf dem Desktop Eigenschaft  Verknüpfung mache, gibt es ja automatisch den Launcher an, wen ich diesen lösche, nimmt es mir die Änderung nicht an, habe schon xmal probiert funzt nicht.

Im Ziel auf Verknüpfung, kann ich also in diesem Sinne nichts ändern.

Grüsse Toni


----------



## nikiburstr8x (14. Dezember 2009)

tonidoc schrieb:


> Hallo
> wen ich auf dem Desktop Eigenschaft  Verknüpfung mache, gibt es ja automatisch den Launcher an, wen ich diesen lösche, nimmt es mir die Änderung nicht an, habe schon xmal probiert funzt nicht.
> 
> Im Ziel auf Verknüpfung, kann ich also in diesem Sinne nichts ändern.
> ...


 Du sollst unter Ziel auch nur anstatt der Launcher.exe, die DragonAge.exe angeben, _ohne den kompletten Pfad zu löschen._


----------



## tonidoc (14. Dezember 2009)

Also mal anders herum gefragt.
OK, wen ich eine Verknüpfung mache, und gehe bei besagter Verknüpfung auf Eigenschaften, steht da bei Ziel:
C:\Programme\DragonAge\DAOriginsLauncher.exe" korrekt? Wie muss dann der korrekte Pfad aussehen? Da liest man nur von developer etc. aber nirgends steht, wie der korrekte Befehl aussehen sollte. Wen man schon sowas veröffentlicht, sollte man auch den korrekten Pfad mit allem drum und dran angeben, alles andere ist Müll.
Gruss Toni


----------



## nikiburstr8x (15. Dezember 2009)

tonidoc schrieb:


> Da liest man nur von developer etc. aber nirgends steht, wie der korrekte Befehl aussehen sollte. *Wen man schon sowas veröffentlicht, sollte man auch den korrekten Pfad mit allem drum und dran angeben, alles andere ist Müll.*
> Gruss Toni


   Da liegt ja das Problem: Jeder installiert Dragon Age woanders hin. 

  Du änderst die Verknüpfung unter Ziel

_C:\Programme\DragonAge\DAOriginsLauncher.exe"_

  in

_C:\Programme\DragonAge\*DAORIGINS.EXE*"_

  um.

  Dann dürfte es funktionieren.  

 Edit:

 Du musst natürlich dann noch "-enabledeveloperconsole" hinten anhängen, dann steht bei dir unter Ziel:


 "C:\Programme\DragonAge\DAORIGINS.EXE" -enabledeveloperconsole

 Vergiss die Anführungszeichen ( -> "") nicht, am besten du kopierst direkt die vorletzte Zeile, die ich hier geschrieben habe. 

 Dann musst du nur noch folgendes machen:



> 4. Öffnen Sie die Datei "keybindings.ini" im Installationsverzeichnis mit einem Editor
> 5. Suchen Sie den Eintrag "OpenConsole_0=Keyboard:utton_X" und ersetzen Sie das letzte "X" durch eine beliebige Taste, die Sie in Dragon Age: Origins nicht vergeben haben.
> 6. Starten Sie Dragon Age: Origins und öffnen Sie mit der zuvor vergebenen Taste die Entwicklerkonsole. Geben Sie dort einen der Cheats ein.


 Schreib mal ob das geklappt hat.


----------



## warierking (20. Dezember 2009)

Hey könnte mir bitte jemand sagen wann ich die 
console öffnen muss ( also im hauptmenü oder 
direkt wenn ich spiele ?) und wie ich sie wieder 
schließe ?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. Dezember 2009)

warierking schrieb:


> Hey könnte mir bitte jemand sagen wann ich die
> console öffnen muss ( also im hauptmenü oder
> direkt wenn ich spiele ?) und wie ich sie wieder
> schließe ?


 Ich hab das noch nicht ausprobiert, aber normalerweise macht man sowas, nachdem man seinen letzten Spielstand geladen hat.
 Die Konsole schliesst du mit der selben Taste, mit der du die Konsole auch aufrufst, also die, die du hier in der Anleitung zum Mogeln vergeben hast:



> 4. Öffnen Sie die Datei "keybindings.ini" im Installationsverzeichnis mit einem Editor
> 5. Suchen Sie den Eintrag "OpenConsole_0=Keyboard:utton_X" und ersetzen Sie das letzte "X" durch eine beliebige Taste, die Sie in Dragon Age: Origins nicht vergeben haben.


----------



## warierking (21. Dezember 2009)

Das Problem ist , dass sich bei mir die Console 
nicht mal öffnet ...


----------



## warierking (21. Dezember 2009)

warierking schrieb:


> Das Problem ist , dass sich bei mir die Console
> nicht mal öffnet ...


   So habs jetzt geschafft .. allerdings stürzt mein Dragon Age jez ab ^^


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. Dezember 2009)

warierking schrieb:


> warierking schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das Problem ist , dass sich bei mir die Console
> ...


 Den aktuellsten Patch hast du aber?
 Muss nicht unbedingt an der Konsole liegen ...


----------



## zumgruenenbaum (28. Dezember 2009)

Hab das game auch ne nacht durch gezockt und muss sagen es ist wirklich sehr geil, aber ich würde keinem raten, sich den spielspaß durch cheats zu vermindern. ich würde höchstens cheats benutzen, wenn ich DA 10 mal durchgespielt hätte und es langweilig würde


----------



## IBuuHHH (17. Januar 2010)

hallo, habe ein problem. ich hab den unsterblich cheat in einer ausweglosen situation benutzt, will jetzt aber normal weiterspielen. ich hab keine ahnung wie es rückgängig zu machen geht. wäre um hilfe sehr dankbar !!!! will normal weiterspielen, sonst langweilig...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (18. Januar 2010)

IBuuHHH schrieb:


> hallo, habe ein problem. ich hab den unsterblich cheat in einer ausweglosen situation benutzt, will jetzt aber normal weiterspielen. ich hab keine ahnung wie es rückgängig zu machen geht. wäre um hilfe sehr dankbar !!!! will normal weiterspielen, sonst langweilig...


   Versuch's mal mit *runscript pc_mortal*


----------



## IBuuHHH (18. Januar 2010)

thx, auf die idee kam ich auch, hat aber nichts gebracht!


----------



## benjis (7. Februar 2010)

Bei mir öffnet sich die Console nich  hab als Zeichen (.) (ohen klammern) angegeben in der .ini datei... aber wenn ich z.B. runscript eingeb, öffnen sich immer verschiedene fenster, mach ich was falsch? außerdem funzt dann auch kein cheat... :/ bitte um hilfe!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (7. Februar 2010)

benjis schrieb:


> Bei mir öffnet sich die Console nich  hab als Zeichen (.) (ohen klammern) angegeben in der .ini datei... aber wenn ich z.B. runscript eingeb, öffnen sich immer verschiedene fenster, mach ich was falsch? außerdem funzt dann auch kein cheat... :/ bitte um hilfe!


    Hast du es schon mit normalen Buchstaben statt Sonderzeichen probiert?



Spoiler



Mogeln ist eh' doof


----------



## RumbleDante (7. Februar 2010)

Hat jemand zufällig die Nummern für die Fähigkeiten für Fallenbau und so auf lager ? Ach ja und noch ein Tipp, mit dem Tool Cheat Engine kann man auch ein paar Parameter ändern.


----------



## Liliumo (19. Februar 2010)

Hey helft mir mal ich hab alles genau so 
gemacht wie des das steht aber es funzt 
einfach ned! einziger unterschied ist dass das 
ziel bei mir so lautet:
"C:\Program Files\Dragon 
Age\bin_ship\daorigins.exe" -
enabledeveloperconsole

aber sonst hab ich genau das gemacht wie 
beschrieben!


----------



## Puet (14. Mai 2010)

@Liliumo: schau mal hier hin, da steht beschrieben, wie de Konsole 
sichtbar wird, die Entwickler haben einen Font vergessen 

Quelle: http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?t=805728&highlight=konsole


----------



## AuT0m4Tik (18. August 2010)

ich hab n ganz anderes Problem ich finde die datei "dragonage.exe" nicht


----------



## Vordack (18. August 2010)

Die ist im...\Dragon Age\bin_ship Verzeichnis und heisst

daorigins.exe, nicht dragonage.exe


----------



## AuT0m4Tik (18. August 2010)

danke sehr


----------



## elbfriend (23. August 2010)

häng gerade bei ner schweren stelle fest (schon seit 3 stunden oda so...). hab mich an die anweisungen gehalten wie se oben im bericht stehen und versucht, alles so weitgehend zu ändern. aber jedesmal wenn ich das ziel verändere, zeigt mir mein pc an. dass der dateipfad nicht stimmt. vlt stell ich mich auch nur blöd an,aber was mach ich falsch??


----------



## Maliiniii (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, ich habe ein ganz komisches Problem.
Ich finde keine .exe Datei für das game auf meinem Pc o.O 
und ich hab auch kein bin_ship ordner. ich hab echt alles durchgesucht. Ich dachte mir vllt liegt das an windows 7 aber kann man dann keine cheats benutzen? es ist echt blöd weil ich hab ca 3stunden gesucht xD weiß jmd eine lösung?


----------



## Balthasar2312 (28. Dezember 2010)

sry für die Störung, ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich finde iwie "keybindings.ini" nicht.
Bin zuerst auf Computer dann auf C (da ist es gespeichert) und dann auf den Ordner Dragon Age aber in diesem Ordner befindet sich diese "keybindings.ini" Datei nicht.
Bitte helft mir ^^ 
MfG Baltha


----------



## Balthasar2312 (29. Dezember 2010)

habs gefunden danke trotzdem


----------

